# Neiman Marcus Limited Edition TT



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

Am I the only one who never heard of these??? Apparently they were the first 100 TT's brought to the united states and only came in Nimbus Grey with red leather...I thought only ALMS had the red








http://www.autoworld.com/news/Audi/Audi_Neiman.htm


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Neiman Marcus Limited Edition TT (turbott920)*

I've heard of them...they were exclusively FWD too. As far as the red interior goes it's pretty much the baseball leather color.
http://www.audiforums.com/upfi...C.jpg


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Renowned for having a transmission that liked to fail...
Cool sparkly chrome 6 spokers...
Barring the interior nothing to really recommend about em


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Neiman Marcus Limited Edition TT (turbott920)*

Yes.
Not the first 100 brought to US. Only 100 in the US. Interior is Baseball leather. 98+ have been destroyed by 3rd/4th owners that don't know what they have.


----------



## Blown Wide Open (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Neiman Marcus Limited Edition TT (HernTT)*

My Mother has one (says so on the title), but it is denim blue/denim blue.
PAtrick


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i saw a dark grey one, sorta like aviator grey but it wasn't and it didn't look all that nice, i like the chrome 6 spokers kinda i just like the red leather interior


----------



## andi79h (Aug 28, 2011)

*Audi TT Roadster Neiman Marcus Limited edition*

hi 
do you mean this one here? 


















I dont know if there are 100 TT roadster, but at least there is one. 
my TT was made 2004 and is now with me in germany 

best, andi


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

andi79h said:


> hi
> do you mean this one here?
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice! 

I remember that NM Christmas book...it was 1998...I still have it somewhere. 
That's when the TT became my dream car. 

From NYTimes archive: 
http://www.nytimes.com/1998/09/25/a...-audi-s-new-coupe-gets-neiman-s-blessing.html


----------



## mmaturo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm wonder if that means the real Neiman Marcus 001/100 has passed on... i hope not as I wanted a shot at buying it one day. Oh well. I know of at least 10 that have moved on the the other side. There was no Neiman Roadsters. They were all Nimbus Grey 180FWD Coupes with a Moccasin Red interior (no baseball stitching). 1998 Catalog. I owned and accidentally killed number 25 and now have number 47. Pics below of my current NMTT...the wheels are repainted in Nimbus 18" ALMS TT wheels, the originals were chrome 17" 6 spokes.


----------

